# Trap/antenna Question



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Y'all, I am in the design phase of my loft building process, and though I do not (yet) have a clock/antenna, I want to plan for getting one in the future. I want to put in a drop trap- the really angled, and dropping down in to the aviary from a landing board/roof over the aviary style. So, my question is this: how exactly does the antenna work? is it a proximity based concept? Does the bird have to step on it? I'm trying to understand the basic concept so I don't have to reverse engineer too much later. With the angled drop, I am not sure where an antenna would go. I've seen pictures of them on the threshold of the trap- I think it's shadybug with the Last Loft thread. But that with that trap, the bird goes straight in, and I would prefer to have the angle. Any ideas or insights would be appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I was told to check club rules first, the antenna has to touch the exterior wall. Inside or out the loft it has to touch the wall. Alot of antennas are different, but it is my understanding that they have to cross over it. Some aore single wides that are only 4x6 inches or so, they go in every trap slot, were 1 bird at a time can cross. Then they have more antennas that are solid pads that can clock numerous birs at a time. From my observation i would plan to build the slots in the trap wide enough to fit the singles and if you get the bigger pad type it will still fit flush to the outside. If you have an idea of what brand clock you will use then you can go to thier site and get dimensions. If someone that knows better answers with a better idea then I would go with thier idea, this is just the route i went when I didnt get many answers.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had a hard time getting accurate info on local clubs- the phone # from AU was a dud. But another PT member- Gurbir- lives about 45 miles and a whole country away from me up in Beautiful British Columbia, and he had a different phone number for me to try. So, I'll have to get on that, and get the details.
Thanks


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

If you contact the AU they will send you a beginners packet it will have a current list of all the clubs in your state.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Yup- They sent me a packet, but the phone number for my local club was no good. But I did get that other number, which I hope is actually good. 
Thanks


----------

